# Passenger window switch not working



## Getty (Sep 14, 2012)

I try the passenger window side switch and it doesn't work but the driver side switch does work for the passenger side. I got a new switch but it still is not working. Do you have to go into the computer to reset the switch. Or does anyone know what might be wrong. I did take the child lock off already


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

Getty:

I think there has been a few reports of wire breaks where the door wiring harness enters the door. To inspect these wires I assume you would have to peel back the rubber protective boot.

Someone that knows how to effectively use VCDS or the VW equivalent should be better able to identify where the problem exists.

Good luck.

Jim X


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi Getty:

If you would like to troubleshoot the problem yourself, you need to have access to a diagnostic scan tool (for example, a VAG-COM). This will enable you to carry out a diagnostic scan on the vehicle.

When you look at the diagnostic scan, it will tell you exactly where the problem (the open circuit) is.

Michael


----------



## Getty (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the input I appreciate the help


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm in NJ this week in a place called East Hanover. Took my VCDS cable with me, just in case...
I'll be around until Friday, doing some sightseeing in NY as well. If you want me to do a scan to diagnose the problem, just send me a PM and perhaps we can arrange to meet somewhere.

Willem


----------



## Getty (Sep 14, 2012)

Wow that's really really nice of you. I can maybe meet you on Friday morning. I don't know what time you are leaving but if its good for you we could set something up. That's really nice of you to offer


----------



## Defiants (Mar 27, 2009)

Make sure you've not pressed the window lock switch on the driver's door.


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

Last Friday, I met with Keith in NY and admired his pristine black on black 04 LWB W12 4-seater. I had taken my VCDS cable with me, just in case, and while we parked our car on a relatively quite spot in Manhattan, I made a full scan. Some interesting results are given below:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 909 135 M HW: 5WK 470 26
Component: Kessy 6400 
Coding: 0133356
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2F6724BFBD84556088F

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX

6 Faults Found:
00182 - Luggage Compartment Access/Start Authorization Antenna (R137) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
00183 - Interior Access/Start Authorization Antenna 1 (R138) 
011 - Open Circuit
00956 - Key 2 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded
00181 - Access/Start Authorization Antenna (in Rear bumper) (R136) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
00179 - Access/Start Authorization Antenna; Drivers Side (R134) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
00180 - Access/Start Authorization Antenna; Passenger Side (R135) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded


All these DTC's are the result of the infamous Kessy defect. Two Mosfets need to be replaced and the method to do this is described in THIS THREAD

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: 3D0-959-759.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 759 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1401 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 356B16D75FD86FB0C23

7 Faults Found:
01884 - Massage Button (E337) 
006 - Short to Plus
01900 - Passengers Seat Fore / Aft Adjusting Motor (V31) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
01975 - Passengers Seat Height Adjustment Motor (V191) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
01902 - Lumbar Support Fore / Aft Adjustment Motor (V230) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
01904 - Passengers Backrest Adjusting Motor (V46) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
01903 - Seat Tilt Adjustment Motor (V231) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
01901 - Lumbar Support Height Adjustment Motor (V229) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent

This is a very strange set of DTC's, given the proper operation of the seat controls even in the presence of these faults. I cleared the memory, after which no DTC's returned. All motions, including the lumbar vertical and horizontal motion were functional, the memory functioned, however the massage function did not work. 
After a check of the Massage Button (E337) function via Advanced Measuring Blocks, it became clear that the switch operation gives no response. So probably the switch needs replacement. 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 07: Control Head Labels: 3D0-035-00x-07.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 008 M
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0223 
Coding: 0500105
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 244DDB93E442E63865D

2 Faults Found:
00463 - Control Module for Digital Sound Package (J525) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
00384 - Optical Databus 
004 - No Signal/Communication

These DTC's probably were intermittent, as they didn't return after clearing them.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3D0-907-040.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 040 F
Component: Climatronic D1 1132 
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 98765 666 30473
VCID: 2143D287FB50F3100EB

1 Fault Found:
00445 - Loss of Refrigerant 
000 - - 

This MAY be an indication that a refill of refrigerant is needed, however the cooler worked perfectly and had no problem to dehumidify the car in the pouring rain.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0101 
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: F0E567C3E03A8A98515

1 Fault Found:
00463 - Control Module for Digital Sound Package (J525) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

Clearing the DTC's was enough to get rid of it.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3D0-959-760.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1401 
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2D5B3EB7B7882770BA3

2 Faults Found:
01893 - Belt Height Adjustment Position Sensor (G372) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
00003 - Control Module 
014 - Defective

This is a very strange error. It was impossible to clear the 014 DTC, but all seat controls were fully functional, including the belt height adjustment and the additional thigh support at the front of the seat.
While testing and adapting the motors, also the massage function came back to live. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 3D0-919-887.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 887 A
Component: NAVIGATION 0147 
Coding: 0400000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 32612DCBAEB67888E71

3 Faults Found:
01042 - Control Module; Not Coded 
000 - - 
00625 - Vehicle Speed Signal 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00384 - Optical Databus 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

Very strange faults. The first one only disappeared after recoding the controller with the same code.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3D0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: HSG 0101 
Coding: 0000040
Shop #: WSC 22134 444 100649
VCID: 336F28CF51AC7180EC7

Part No: 3D1 959 701 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0104

Part No: 3D1 959 702 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0104

Part No: 3D0 959 703 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0104

Part No: 3D0 959 704 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0104

Part No: 3D0 909 610 B
Component: 3I HDSG 2320

7 Faults Found:
01504 - Bulb for License-Plate Light (X) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground
00928 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Driver Side (F220) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00132 - Outside Door Handle Illumination/mirror Light Passenger Side 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
00929 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Passenger Side (F221) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00934 - Electric Window Motor; Rear Left (V26) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - Intermittent
00930 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Rear Left (F222) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00931 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Rear Right (F223) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

After clearing the DTC's, just 01504 - Bulb for License-Plate Light (X) came back. So that seems like a smoking gun pointing to a broken license plate bulb.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 466 
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0114 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: DFC7147F0DA405E0F8F

1 Fault Found:
00873 - Bass Speaker Rear Right (R17) 
011 - Open Circuit

This is going to be an interesting operation. I think that the rear woofer can be similarly reached as the front ones, explained in This thread

What is left is the originally reported fault, which is the non-functional window switch. The only two clues we have is that all door interior lights are not working and that the controller was reporting this:

00132 - Outside Door Handle Illumination/mirror Light Passenger Side 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit

I don't know which mirror light this is, but the external mirror light was working. So I think it is related to the light in the mirror of the sunshade, which I forgot to check. An electrical fault in circuit could mean anything... perhaps the wiring is pinched somewhere, connectors were perhaps not reconnected, so this may need some more work.

All together, it was nice to meet an overseas forum member and to discuss the various aspects of the Phaeton. Keith, thanks again for this splendid ride through Manhattan!eace:

Regards,
Willem


----------



## Getty (Sep 14, 2012)

Willem it was great to meet you and I can't thank you enough for the help. Next time I hope you have more time and I can show you more of New York. By the way the commute home was a miserable four hours but it was much better with the seat massage working. Thanks so much again willem


Keith


----------



## Getty (Sep 14, 2012)

I am hoping this will be covered under my warranty. Any thoughts?


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Willem:

It is that kind of journey and analysis that gives life to the forum in general and owning a P in particular! My hat is off to you.

Chris

PS - ditto Michael, naturally. The framework of this place has transformed my enjoyment and learning.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Keith,

I had a similar raft of unexpected DTCs and unresponsive controllers left behind after the last service, when the dealer operated without connecting a battery maintainer. I saw the one they would have probably used, it's a large plain aluminium box with no labels or even an AGM switch, which made me suspicious.

The KESSY problem is a clear-cut component failure. There can't be many proper warranties that could deny payment, although some breakdown insurance policies in UK disclaim any problems with computers and electronics, even the more costly offerings.

Chris


----------



## Getty (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks Chris. I have the platinum warranty from vw so I hope your right


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

WillemBal said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Address 37: Navigation Labels: 3D0-919-887.lbl
> Part No: 3D0 919 887 A
> Component: NAVIGATION  *0147*
> ...


Hi William:

The "smoking gun" is the software present in the navigation controller, it is grossly out of date and does not match (correspond) with the software version in the Front Information Display and Control Head (controller 07), which is 0223. My guess is that controller 07 has been replaced at one point in time, and the person who did the replacement did not read the fine print and update the software in controller 37 to match that in controller 07. See the pairing chart below.

*Pairing Chart - Controller 07 and 37 Software*









You didn't post the software version for the instrument cluster (controller 17), but I will bet you a cup of coffee that it probably ends in xx11, or at best, xx18, where xx represents the 'crate' number (03, 04, or 05), and 11 represents the software version. The instrument cluster also serves as the network hub for the vehicle, and the CAN gateway (controller 19) resides within the instrument cluster.

There is a well known (and well documented) problem with instrument cluster software versions lower than xx21. The 'short story' is that packets get dropped going through the communications hub that connects the various CAN networks (drivetrain, comfort, entertainment). The full story on updating the instrument cluster controller can be found here: TB: Distortion in the Display Unit in the Instrument Cluster (MFI, or Y24); and the full story on updating the navigation controller can be found here: Navigation Problems, Nav Software Update (TS 2025707)

The following fault codes will be eliminated by bringing the navigation controller software up to 0168, and the instrument cluster software up to xx21:

Controller 07
00384 - Optical Databus 
004 - No Signal/Communication

Controller 37
01042 - Control Module; Not Coded 
000 - - 
00625 - Vehicle Speed Signal 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00384 - Optical Databus 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

Do let us know what the Controller 17 software version was.

Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Getty said:


> I have the platinum warranty from vw so I hope your right


Keith:

The extended warranty (Platinum or otherwise) is intended to cover premature failure of a component. It doesn't cover software updates, or work necessary to correct an incomplete repair carried out at an earlier time (e.g. your Front Information Display and Control Head was replaced, but the person doing the work didn't update the navigation controller software).

But, there is a ray of hope for you. VW North America published technical bulletins that addressed both of these problems, and the work described in those TBs should have been carried out (at no charge to the owner) during the original new car warranty period.

So, if you perhaps show the TBs to the service manager at your VW dealership, and ask nicely, it is possible that VW might eat the cost of carrying out these updates as part of a "extended new car warranty" goodwill gesture. In a worst-case situation, you will have to pay a couple of hours of labour to get the work done.

The TBs are below. Note that for the software update of the instrument cluster, you need to present the car with the problem "Customer states that display between speedometer and tachometer is distorted", an example of which can be found on the thread I referenced above. But wait until we find out what your instrument cluster software version is before reporting this defect.

Michael


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

PanEuropean said:


> Hi William:
> 
> The "smoking gun" is the software present in the navigation controller, it is grossly out of date and does not match (correspond) with the software version in the Front Information Display and Control Head (controller 07), which is 0223. My guess is that controller 07 has been replaced at one point in time, and the person who did the replacement did not read the fine print and update the software in controller 37 to match that in controller 07. See the pairing chart below.
> 
> ...


Hi Michael,

The original scan showed this for controller 17:

Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3D0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 3D0 920 981 
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 *0312* 
Coding: 0007221
Shop #: WSC 98765 666 30473
VCID: E4CD1B9324C2263825D

No fault code found.
I guess that 0312 represents the (outdated) SW revision? The strange thing is that the navigation showed no distortion and was fully functional. Could it be that the faults return after rebooting the car and start causing problems? My own P shows 0321 instead of 0312. Should that be OK?

Willem


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

WillemBal said:


> I guess that 0312 represents the (outdated) SW revision?


Hi Willem:

Yep, that xx12 software in the instrument cluster is the source of a _HUGE _number of difficult to troubleshoot, hard to replicate problems with the electronics in the car, for example:

- nav system getting lost
- optical databus fault being recorded (there is NOTHING wrong with the optical databus)
- speedsensor fault being recorded (there is NOTHING wrong with the speedsensor)
- volume control buttons on the steering wheel sometimes not working
- distortion in the instrument cluster

...and probably a few more that I don't know about.

Dresden mandated that the instrument cluster software be flashed up to xx21. This was a mandatory update in the ROW, criteria 6 of campaign 66C4, which dates from 2006. In North America, for reasons I cannot fathom, VW provided the update only if the customer complained about distortion in the instrument cluster - the software update was described in TB 90-06-02 (and also in earlier releases, 90-05-04 and 90-04-01). The most recent TB, 90-06-02, corresponds with TS (Technical Solution) 2010402.

The software flash needs to be carried out by a VW dealer, it cannot be done by anyone else. This is because the VW dealer hooks the VAS diagnostic scan tool up to the car, and then connects the car to the internet, the flash is actually carried out by tech staff at VW Headquarters in the USA. It is a simple process, and I have had it done to my car - see post #18 in this thread: TB: Distortion in the Display Unit in the Instrument Cluster. Posts #16 and #17 in that thread provide more background information about the process of updating the instrument cluster. Basically, the cluster first gets flashed to xx18, then, once that is done, it gets flashed further up to xx21. There is very detailed information about the update process here: click here.

As most of you have probably noticed by now, I don't often throw stones at VW, but in the case of this particular software update, I cannot comprehend why VW did not make it a mandatory update in North America. Those of us who have been around from the very beginning remember that VW bought back dozens - literally dozens - of Phaetons in 2005 and 2006 because technicians were unable to solve problems, and State lemon laws gave the customer the option of demanding a buyback if problems could not be solved in a reasonable amount of time (typically, three shop visits). These buybacks cost VW millions of dollars, and hurt the reputation of the car. 

*There are three software updates that are critical for MY 2003, 2004, and 2005 Phaetons. They are as follows:*

*Controller 07 (Front Display and Control Head) and Controller 37 (Navigation CD reader)* - update controller 07 to 0188 or 0223, depending on whether it does not (0188) or does (0223) have a PHONE hard key, and then update the navigation controller to the appropriate matching version. These two software updates are on the same CD, and (unusually), the CD is stuffed into the navigation CD reader to do the update. In theory, an owner could do this themselves, but there are some possible pitfalls, and anyone planning to do it themselves needs to read all the discussion published about that update here in the forum, including (but not limited to) this post: Navigation (J523) buttons don't match screen functions...

*Controller 17 (instrument cluster)* - update software to xx21.

*Controller 71 (battery management controller) *- physically change the control module to one that contains software version 2700 or higher. In practice, this means a part number suffix of C or higher. The software can't be flashed, the part has to be replaced.

If these three updates are done, then the cars are generally "gremlin-free". If they are not done, problems will go on forever.

In the ROW, all three updates were obligatory, they were addressed by campaigns 66C4 and 97J9. In North America, only the controller 71 replacement was mandatory, it was addressed by North American campaign 'OH' (oscar-hotel). The other software flashes were only carried out if the owner reported a problem to the VW dealer.

Here's a story you can read - from way back in 2006 - that gives a perfect example of the kind of problems that arise if some or all of these controllers are not updated: click here. That story is part of a longer discussion that is listed in the Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category) under the heading Electrical Problems (includes TB 27-06-02, RVU, Campaign OH).

The front information display and control head and the navigation CD reader software update is addressed in the FAQ under the heading Navigation Problems, Nav Software Update (TS 2025707).

The instrument cluster software update is addressed in the FAQ under the heading Instrument Cluster (MFI, or Y24) - How to reset the Display Screen (Includes TB C-90-04-01 and TB 90-05-04).

The battery controller software update (in practice, the replacement of the battery controller) is addressed in the FAQ under the heading Electrical Problems - Includes TB 27-06-02, RVU (Campaign OH), and further elaborated under the heading Discharged Batteries, Battery Monitoring Controller Replacement.

One last question, just for my curiosity - what was the part number suffix and the software version on Keith's battery management controller (controller 71)?

Michael


----------



## Getty (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey willem and Michael. As I said before I am a novice at all this stuff ( willem can attest to that when he showed me I had a heated steering wheel lol). In English what do I have to do with this problem. Thanks in advance for all your help


Keith


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

PanEuropean said:


> One last question, just for my curiosity - what was the part number suffix and the software version on Keith's battery management controller (controller 71)?
> Michael


Michael,
This was 2700. The scan showed:
Address 71: Battery Charger Labels: 3D0-915-181.lbl
Part No: 3D0 915 181 C
Component: Batteriemanagement 2700 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 234FD88FE14CE1001C7

No fault code found.




Getty said:


> .... In English what do I have to do with this problem....Keith


Hi Keith,
As Michael explained, the outdated software revision of a couple of controllers can cause a number of problems, including freezing of the navigation, distortion of the display and various other problems.

I suggest that you find out which VW dealer is nearest to you. It MUST be a "Phaeton authorized" dealer, as the interventions are very Phaeton specific. Then contact the service manager, and for the sake of simplicity, just explain that you experience some weird problems with your navigation unit. And that a diagnostic scan of your car demonstrated that this is caused by non-matching software revisions of a couple of controllers. Please tell him that there seems to be a fix, which is described in campaign 66C4, of which Michael posted the PDF. It is about "criteria 6" (software update of instrument cluster etc.) which apparently was either carried out incorrect or not at all.
When you make a phone call with the VW dealer, it is probably best to make an appointment to have this issue checked by the dealer. Please also refer to some additional documents, in case your dealer wants to check what you are saying or doesn't understand at all:
Technical Bulletin: TB 90-06-02, and/or
Technical Solution: 2010402

The campaigns which Michael mentioned, are similar to recalls, except that there are no safety issues involved. (the car is still safe). Each campaign which has been carried out, is recorded by means of a note in your service booklet, as well as by means of a white sticker in the boot, just adjacent to the spare wheel. Please take a look and check which campaigns have been carried out.
Carrying out campaigns by the dealer is a win-win situation. Your car will benefit, while all the work associated with these campaigns will be paid for by the VW organisation in your country (VWoA). So the dealer benefits as well and all work and materials are being paid for.

When you have made an appointment with your dealer, then you may prepare yourself a little more. There has been a campaign about coil-over plugs replacement, which is VW-Program-for-Replacement-of-Coil-Over-Plug-units-(Voluntary-Emissions-Service-Action-28F3-P1).
When you don't find a sticker in the boot which states that 28F3 has been carried out, then there is another reason to call your dealer. They will be glad to carry out this campaign, if it hasn't been done already.

Willem


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Keith,

After all that amazing information, (for which - thanks everyone - it's a fantastic summary of the position) I am sorry to say I have forgotten which of your problems are left to correct!

Please can you remind me?

Chris


----------



## Getty (Sep 14, 2012)

Lol Chris. I can't remember either. Haha. So the passenger door window and lights on the switch do not work. I tried Willemstad fix but it didn't work. The other info provided by willem are from a scan he did on my car. It appears the soft wear is not up to date. I am hoping to go back into the door again to check the connection again. If not I hope the warranty will cover it. What a great forum this is. Thanks to people like you , willem, and Michael. And all the rest who want to help out. Thanks again to everyone. Maybe one day I can help someone on this forum. Lol


----------

